# Mutilating an old Minolta 7000



## DPW2007 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I have a Minolta 7000 that lets in light - noticeable by red bands that have come across prints from various films.

A while ago, I took it to a local dealer, who was going to charge around £70 to fix it. That's the same as three Minolta 7000s!

So I ended up buying a few spare bodies lenses etc. and the broken Minolta 7000 has never seen a day of light.

However, I have been playing with the idea of infra-red photography for a while.

My Minolta 7000 and Dynax 5D each have infra-red filters built into them. 

I want to make the broken Minolta 7000 a full-fledged infra-red camera - granted, I will need to manually focus and I will never be able to use it for regular photography but it is not being used for anything at the moment.

Has anyone ever made their cameras infra-red capable and how did they go about it? Better yet, has anyone ever done this to a Minolta 7000 or similar?

I have a infra-red filter and a tripod as well as a 50mm f/1.7 lens (what I call my infra-red equipment) but I want to get better results.

Thanks in advance,

David


----------



## Flash Harry (Feb 22, 2008)

You'll not do real IR photography with a camera that has a light leak, also the IR capability is for remote triggering of the model not a taking mode, usually its older cameras that have a setting on the lens for IR tography, the filter used is almost black, you focus first, then attach the filter and fire the shutter, use a tripod and expect a long exposure as the lens needs stopping down to increase DOF as focus for ir is difficult at the best of times. H


----------

